# A Dogs Purpose - Discussion - SPOILERS!!!!!



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

If you haven't read the book yet, and plan on reading it -* DO NOT READ THIS THREAD UNLESS YOU WANT SPOILERS!!!!*





















I laughed, I cried, I laughed some more, I cried some more ... and all while I was reading the book on the train to & from work!!! LOL :blush:

I absolutely ADORED this book!!!! This book _really_ touched me. It now makes me think about every single thing I do with Harley & Dakota, and makes me think about what _they_ might be thinking.

I've read a number of excellent training books, but this book, although not strictly in the 'training' category, gives a wonderful insight!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jacqui, I totally agree. I wonder if it's because the author really made me feel that he might have been a dog in a prior life, especially the way he described the birth and early days of a puppy's life.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i loved this book too and also read it to n from work on the train , i laughed out loud , tears came out , and i also cant help but wonder what dolce is thinking . i also had never read a book in a dogs perspective before and it was just so thorough that i agree he must have been a dog in his old life.. loved all his different lives . it was truly an amazing story.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just loved the story. It sure makes one wonder what our fluffs think about us. Any dog lover should read it. As I finished reading it I looked over at my three all sleeping. The kicker was Chloe spread eagle on the couch:HistericalSmiley: I think all the company over the weekend was too exhausting for them.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wasnt it great ? now i always think about what dolce must be thinking , and how he percieves love , fear , etc , i loved this book.


mary-anderson said:


> I just loved the story. It sure makes one wonder what our fluffs think about us. Any dog lover should read it. As I finished reading it I looked over at my three all sleeping. The kicker was Chloe spread eagle on the couch:HistericalSmiley: I think all the company over the weekend was too exhausting for them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - every section was a revelation of what a dog might be thinking. I just loved hearing the dog's take on everything - the uselessness of cats and horses, :HistericalSmiley: not understanding why humans did certain things -- and then a glimpse into being a search, service or therapy dog. But mostly the bond to us humans and their forgiveness of our shortcomings. A quick question...in I think the dog's first life - he had been neutered but then when he went to his first home (I think with Ethan) he was taken to the vet again with what sounded like a neuter. I didn't get that. :blink::blinkid they just not know he was neutered and he went in for it again? It just broke my heart every time death was impending. :smcry::smcry: I swear, I didn't think I was going to get past the first and second chapter. Some of the things written were just so funny too. I too think more about what Tyler is thinking now. I loved it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue, 

If I remember correctly, he was euthanized in his first life because the woman
who was running the "shelter" had too many dogs and all of the dogs were taken away. Since he had been injured, he was put to sleep. So when he went to live with Ethan, it was during another life. I read it a while ago and I don't have it in front of me, but that's what I remember.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> If I remember correctly, he was euthanized in his first life because the woman
> who was running the "shelter" had too many dogs and all of the dogs were taken away. Since he had been injured, he was put to sleep. So when he went to live with Ethan, it was during another life. I read it a while ago and I don't have it in front of me, but that's what I remember.


You might be right, Debbie. I think at that point when I didn't get it, I wasn't so sure about what was happening.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry for taking so long to come back to this thread. Yes Sue, Debbie is correct, he was PTS in his first life


----------

